# Vsync! Auch bei LCD/Plasma-TV-Geräten aktivierbar?



## Stephan1982 (15. August 2010)

*Vsync! Auch bei LCD/Plasma-TV-Geräten aktivierbar?*

Hi,

würde gerne wissen, ob Vsync auch dann funktioniert, wenn ich meinen PC an einen LCD/Plasma-TV-Gerät anschließe und nicht an meinem TFT-Monitor zocke?

Ich finde, dass Tearing das Spielvergnügen echt vermießen kann, deshalb würde es mich mal interessieren, wie eure Erfahrungen beim zocken am LCD bzw. Plasma-TV-Gerät sind.

Danke im voraus, Stephan


----------



## Ketchup33 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Vsync! Auch bei LCD/Plasma-TV-Geräten aktivierbar?*

Da VSync eine Funktion der Grafikkarte ist, sollte es keinen Unterschied machen, ob ein Monitor oder ein TV-Gerät (LCD/Plasma) am Grafikport hängt. Die Grafikkarte wartet immer, bis das Bild vollständig aufgebaut ist und schickt dann das nächste raus. Das Prinzip des Bildaufbaus ist ja in beiden Fällen das gleiche. Und auch der LCD- oder Plasma-TV hat eine feste Bildfrequenz, ebenso wie der Monitor (Röhre ausgenommen).


----------



## Stephan1982 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Vsync! Auch bei LCD/Plasma-TV-Geräten aktivierbar?*

Das Vsync ne Option der Grafikkarte ist, war mir bewusst. Ich war mir nur unsicher, ob die Grafikkarte auch bei einem "normalen" LCD-TV-Gerät in der Lage ist die Bildwiederholungsfrequenz abzugleichen. Dachte, dass ein ein TFT-Monitor im Gegensatz zum LCD-TV diesbezüglich vielleicht eine spezielle Technik hat, um mit der Grafikkarte bezüglich der Bildwiederholungsfrequenz kommunizieren zu können.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2010)

*AW: Vsync! Auch bei LCD/Plasma-TV-Geräten aktivierbar?*

Das Thema tearing&co ist bei LCDs sogar eher ein Thema. Und ja, vsync geht auch mit LCDs.


----------

